# The Zuni Cafe Cookbook



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Judy Rodgers was in town last week to visit family and do a booksigning at the market and a reception at a local restaurant.
Her cookbook is amazing....It is the first one in a long time that I read cover to cover....the stories are great, recipes super.
Definately a keeper.
Judy takes tried and true techniques and turns them on their ear.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I don't know how I missed that thread, I was just raving about this book in another thread Shroom. 

We do agree it's a great book. In fact, I wouldn't be surprise to not only see it nominated for an award next year but win one. It's that good a book guys. 

Like you, I'm reading from cover to cover, I first leafed throught it and now, like you, I'm reading it from cover to cover. 

Have you cooked from it yet?


----------

